# DISH 722k PSIP On Over The Air Channels



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I am now noticing PSIP data on the Over The Air terrestrial channels on my DISH 722k. When that happened a couple of years back they eventually vanished as unexpectedly as they appeared. For the record, I don't subscribe to any locals through the satellite, but I do have the optional OTA ATSC tuner in the 722k.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok. I give up. What is PSIP? And do your OTA channels show upon the guide even when you don't subscribe to Dish locals?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

barryaz1 said:


> Ok. I give up. *What is PSIP?* And do your OTA channels show upon the guide even when you don't subscribe to Dish locals?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_and_System_Information_Protocol


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim148 said:


> I am now noticing PSIP data on the Over The Air terrestrial channels on my DISH 722k. When that happened a couple of years back they eventually vanished as unexpectedly as they appeared. For the record, I don't subscribe to any locals through the satellite, but I do have the optional OTA ATSC tuner in the 722k.


and FW version is ?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

My DISH 722k lists the software as L685.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a 722K and the same FW and I subscribe to locals. I am still not getting PISP data for Maryland Public Television on channel 67 (although I do get the regular guide data for MPT channel 22). It just shows up as "Digital Service."

I always wondered why they don't offer PISP data and would like it for channel 67.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jsk said:


> ...
> I always wondered why they don't offer PISP data and would like it for channel 67.


You forget subscribe $5 per month for the local channels .


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> You forget subscribe $5 per month for the local channels .


Maybe. But you don't have a choice anymore. 

I have L685 and my program guide hasn't changed. I still have three channels showing "Digital Service" and two channels showing the wrong info. The two channels are "reversed".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would complain to ROVI about guide's content, errors.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I would complain to ROVI about guide's content, errors.


I don't think it's the fault of ROVI or Zap2It. I think it's Dish's fault for not mapping the virtual channels correctly, at least on three of the channels. For the other two, the information is probably not available (This TV and The Country Network).


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

FWIW, ThisTV OTA schedule info on the Dish guide is complete and correct in my area.


----------

